# SANDSINKER WEBSITE HAS MOVED



## Perkons (May 9, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11.5pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'">AOL Hometown is shutting down so I moved the site to a new domain (Yahoo)\<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'">http://www.perkons1.com/SANDSINKERS/Sandsinkers.html<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'">Please pass it on to anyone who might find it useful.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'">The site has had over 9,000 hits so far, some from far away places around the world: Singapore, Malaysia, Senegal, Japan, Bulgaria, etc. I check it out with sitemeter from time to time and it's a hoot.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'">Many people have been inventing new ways to use the sandsinkers, including rigging and adding scent. Because I will be re-doing the site in a month or two with additional pages of pictures and suggestions, please send me pictures of any interesting rigging system with sandsinkers and also pictures of yourself with any fish you have caught using sandsinkers, including the method, location, type of fish, etc. My e-mail address is [email protected].<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #363636; FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'">Thanks. Perkons<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'MS Reference Sans Serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoHeader style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: widow-orphan; tab-stops: .5in">


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'687\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Baitcaster</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

don't be so quick to chunk the spammer flag.

Did you visit the page? Not selling anything.

I don't see myself making a bunch of "sandsinkers" but I could see some potential here.

For example, if I'm shark fishing I could dip the sinker in menhaden oil or in the chum bucket to draw fish to the baited hook. 

Interesting idea even if they do look like homemade feminine products. :letsdrink


----------

